# Safely through another year



## Contra_Mundum (May 14, 2004)

Today my eldest celebrates her 4th birthday. Even back one year, she didn't really understand what a birthday was, and we could hardly explain it to her. But she's been looking forward to this day for about a month. It's amazing. And wonderful. And she's probably one-fifth to one-quarter the way to flying away from me. 

Every day of the children's lives, especially hers, I experience something of my own parent's experience. I know, too, that what they were able to do, we can at least attempt. I also see how I can't do what I must, not without Divine aid. Every time a life is added to our household, the responsibility grows, apparently exponentially.

Her sister has the advantage. She comprehends a &quot;birthday&quot; [i:e3ad7bdd4d]today.[/i:e3ad7bdd4d] She will be anticipating her [u:e3ad7bdd4d]3rd[/u:e3ad7bdd4d] birthday with relish, I am sure.


----------

